# LOL - Just bought a violin (I've never played one before)



## I like music (Nov 12, 2018)

I was ready to buy some VSL woodwinds, but instead - within the space of an hour - I found that I had bought a beginner violin (a real one).

I'm serious.

I've only ever held a violin once in my life before, and now I own one. What do I do?

Again, I'm serious.

Guessing I'll need a teacher, and I think that'll be quite expensive. Or can I at least begin with some basic Youtube videos/online tutorials?

_Any_ tips would be massively helpful at this point. 

Especially about how to break the news to my wife.


----------



## awaey (Nov 12, 2018)

Youtube Best Place to learn.. is to hard for everyone ,very difficult instrument,lifetime work Hope you can be good violinist....


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Nov 12, 2018)

I think your wife will get the picture as soon as she hears you scratching on it.
EDIT:YouTube might be a start, but unless you take proper lessons you'll end up with terrible habits that will take forever (if ever) to remedy; this is especially true with the violin. If you can afford it, get a few lessons from a real live teacher, to be sure you hold the instrument correctly, and learn how to bow properly.
It will sound absolutely awful for quite a while, but if you're determined, and presumably you are already quite musical, you should make a go of it.
Do be aware that a very cheap beginner violin will never sound very good. So you might be in a hurry to buy a better instrument as soon as you show improvement. Good luck, and don't expect to see the cats around the house for a while. Hopefully, your wife will stay.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 12, 2018)

I like music said:


> _Any_ tips would be massively helpful at this point.



Warn your neighbours


----------



## I like music (Nov 12, 2018)

So to summarise the last 3 responses:
1) Super hard instrument to learn
2) Wife won't be happy
3) Neighbours won't be happy

Thanks guys!

Wish I'd bought a virtual instrument now.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 12, 2018)

I like music said:


> So to summarise the last 3 responses:
> 1) Super hard instrument to learn
> 2) Wife won't be happy
> 3) Neighbours won't be happy
> ...



All kidding aside, not matter at what level your play on an instrument, it is a nice experience. I have a gazillion different instruments here and eventhough I play only a few, it is just rewarding (and yes sometimes also frustrating) to fiddle with instruments. I hope you will enjoy it!


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Nov 12, 2018)

Don't give up. See my edit above...


----------



## FinGael (Nov 12, 2018)

I hear you.

And good timing. I "played" trumpet for the first time today (bought an old (and cheap) one a while ago). Have never before played or even tested any brass instruments... 

During my practicing (Youtube is your friend) our cat came in from the rain and decided to want out a minute later. Not his usual behaviour. He hates rain 

Wife does not seem to like the sound of an trumpet. Hopefully that was not related to my ability to get beautiful tones out of it.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 12, 2018)

PaulBrimstone said:


> Don't give up. See my edit above...



Is 'Justifiable Homocide' still a legal reality ???


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 12, 2018)

@"I like music" congratulations that you had the courage. My suggestion is that you give it a go, take some lessons, watch some videos, practise a little. Even if you will not succeed in recording at a world class level (which is what you would expect from hired musicians or your samples) you will understand the writing for strings instruments massively better.

Plus, you will soon find out how to make ambience and sound design noises that could prove to be very helpful if you are into that!

Above all, have fun and enjoy the ride of actively making sounds!


----------



## I like music (Nov 12, 2018)

PaulBrimstone said:


> I think your wife will get the picture as soon as she hears you scratching on it.
> EDIT:YouTube might be a start, but unless you take proper lessons you'll end up with terrible habits that will take forever (if ever) to remedy; this is especially true with the violin. If you can afford it, get a few lessons from a real live teacher, to be sure you hold the instrument correctly, and learn how to bow properly.
> It will sound absolutely awful for quite a while, but if you're determined, and presumably you are already quite musical, you should make a go of it.
> Do be aware that a very cheap beginner violin will never sound very good. So you might be in a hurry to buy a better instrument as soon as you show improvement. Good luck, and don't expect to see the cats around the house for a while. Hopefully, your wife will stay.



Good to hear! Yeah, it has always been the instrument I wanted to play (also a French Horn). Might drop a recording of me playing something on this thread in ... a few years' time.

Unless I've given up by next week. Don't watch this space.


----------



## I like music (Nov 12, 2018)

Hannes_F said:


> @"I like music" congratulations that you had the courage. My suggestion is that you give it a go, take some lessons, watch some videos, practise a little. Even if you will not succeed in recording at a world class level (which is what you would expect from hired musicians or your samples) you will understand the writing for strings instruments massively better.
> 
> Plus, you will soon find out how to make ambience and sound design noises that could prove to be very helpful if you are into that!
> 
> Above all, have fun and enjoy the ride of actively making sounds!



I'll admit, at the very least, I know that it'll be worth the money because at least I'll know much better how the mechanics of it work and I'm sure that'll help with my writing. Obviously, my limitations will be very different from those of a pro player, but even simple things like fingering etc will be useful to know.

Other than a teacher (which I'm planning on looking for) if anyone has any pointers or resources specific to a violin, all pointers are appreciated!


----------



## FinGael (Nov 12, 2018)

Jaap said:


> All kidding aside, not matter at what level your play on an instrument, it is a nice experience. I have a gazillion different instruments here and eventhough I play only a few, it is just rewarding (and yes sometimes also frustrating) to fiddle with instruments. I hope you will enjoy it!



This. I had so much fun today and I'm a hands-on type of person, so it really is a great experience. Did some composing (with libraries) afterwards and it felt like there was some new kind of inspiration in writing the brass parts.

Also bought and old clarinet at the same occasion, but haven't tested it yet, because I need to first buy that mouthpiece thingy for it.

I like music, I wish you a great violin journey.


----------



## I like music (Nov 12, 2018)

FinGael said:


> This. I had so much fun today and I'm a hands-on type of person, so it really is a great experience. Did some composing (with libraries) afterwards and it felt like there was some new kind of inspiration in writing the brass parts.
> 
> Also bought and old clarinet at the same occasion, but haven't tested it yet, because I need to first buy that mouthpiece thingy for it.
> 
> OP, I wish you a great violin journey.



Thank you. I was unlucky in that I came into the country at an age where most kids had already picked up their instruments, and I never learned any music (or played any instruments). So now I'm in my 30s and making up for lost time. Got a Clavinova thingy (fecking pianos are expensive!), a guitar, and now a violin.

And even though I only get to spend 15-20 mins on the piano a day, I do enjoy messing about, and it helps with my composing.

The violin I imagine has a different learning curve to a piano, and this one I'm buying purely for playing. So yeah, lets see. But I hear where you're coming from on getting enjoyment just from the experience.

I mean ... for me Vibrato is just a thing where I draw a point really high into a CC lane. To get to attempt it in real life? I'm actually excited ... (I know, Vibrato is a long way away for me)


----------



## David Cuny (Nov 12, 2018)

I played a bit of viola in elementary school, but didn't really take to the instrument.

Some years ago, I decided I wanted to learn the cello, so I stopped at a local music shop on the way home, and rented a cello.

Later that evening, I pulled it out and started practicing. My wife came in with a pained expression, and asked if I really needed to practice "right now." So I put it away.

Some time later, I pulled it out again and began practicing. Again, my wife asked if I needed to practice "right now." I took the hint and returned the cello to the shop the next day.

In hindsight, that was the correct thing to do - at that point in the marriage. Since then, I've revisited the cello, along with the violin, viola, flute, trumpet, saxophone and more...

The number of instruments which I play poorly is staggering. 

If you can afford lessons, by all means, take lessons. 

If you can't afford lessons, don't sweat it. There are many excellent and affordable resources you can find at your local music store, library and internet.

Before jumping in, I'd suggest watching plenty of beginner videos on the internet. Figure out what sort of music you want to be able to play, and then visit a music store to see what sort of videos/books/lessons are available. Have realistic goals.

The violin is a fiddly instrument (no pun intended). Compared to a piano, there are far more things on a violin that need to be learned before you can produce a decent sound. This means it'll take a lot longer, but that doesn't mean the journey won't be rewarding. 

Here's a beginning violin video that may be helpful. In the video she references a guide you can attach to your fingerboard that shows where your fingers should go. You may be able to find that at your local music store. Failing that, you can figure out where to attach guide stickers yourself using a tuner or your piano. Or you can just use your ears.

You jumped into this impulsively, which is fine. But that doesn't mean that you have to continue that way. Set up a realistic plan of what you want to accomplish. Watch lots of videos. Read books. Practice. Go slowly. Listen to music for inspiration, but be happy with small progress.

Being able to play something simple, but well is much better than being able to play something complex, but poorly.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 12, 2018)

And to add a bit. I don't know if you do some sound design as well, but if so, start recording the violin as well. Not persé to make a sample instrument, but to generate some nice effects. Playing an instrument while thinking as a sound designer is completely different and it can give a big rewarding feeling when you transformed that one recorded note into a cool soundscape, pad or effect. Just saying that there are more ways to have fun with your violin!


----------



## fiestared (Nov 12, 2018)

PaulBrimstone said:


> I think your wife will get the picture as soon as she hears you scratching on it.
> EDIT:YouTube might be a start, but unless you take proper lessons you'll end up with terrible habits that will take forever (if ever) to remedy; this is especially true with the violin. If you can afford it, get a few lessons from a real live teacher, to be sure you hold the instrument correctly, and learn how to bow properly.
> It will sound absolutely awful for quite a while, but if you're determined, and presumably you are already quite musical, you should make a go of it.
> Do be aware that a very cheap beginner violin will never sound very good. So you might be in a hurry to buy a better instrument as soon as you show improvement. Good luck, and don't expect to see the cats around the house for a while. Hopefully, your wife will stay.


"don't expect to see the cats around the house for a while."  I love, apparently you know them (the cats) very well


----------



## I like music (Nov 12, 2018)

David Cuny said:


> I played a bit of viola in elementary school, but didn't really take to the instrument.
> 
> Some years ago, I decided I wanted to learn the cello, so I stopped at a local music shop on the way home, and rented a cello.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this. And for the resource. Yep, putting a plan together already. Weird as it sounds, I'm very confident that I'll be content just hearing a single note played competently, from my violin, than something complex but not done competently.

And I think I'll take lessons for a while. Any idea what to look for in a teacher? Have never used a music teacher before.


----------



## I like music (Nov 12, 2018)

Jaap said:


> And to add a bit. I don't know if you do some sound design as well, but if so, start recording the violin as well. Not persé to make a sample instrument, but to generate some nice effects. Playing an instrument while thinking as a sound designer is completely different and it can give a big rewarding feeling when you transformed that one recorded note into a cool soundscape, pad or effect. Just saying that there are more ways to have fun with your violin!



I would do this, but so far I've only invested in VSTs, and the one thing I don't have is recording equipment.

Presumably you're ok with me telling my wife someone on the internet suggested for me to buy more stuff on top of the violin? Hah!


----------



## Jaap (Nov 12, 2018)

I like music said:


> I would do this, but so far I've only invested in VSTs, and the one thing I don't have is recording equipment.
> 
> Presumably you're ok with me telling my wife someone on the internet suggested for me to buy more stuff on top of the violin? Hah!



No no no, don't want to stir up the pot anymore then necessary 

(Though a handheld Zoom H2, H4 or H5 recorder is always handy, good and affordable, but I didn't say anything! )


----------



## Nao Gam (Nov 13, 2018)

Not a player, but a practice mute might help with the cats?


----------



## ptram (Nov 13, 2018)

The violin is not all that difficult to learn. It is the bow, that will be a damn.

Paolo


----------



## I like music (Nov 13, 2018)

Jaap said:


> No no no, don't want to stir up the pot anymore then necessary
> 
> (Though a handheld Zoom H2, H4 or H5 recorder is always handy, good and affordable, but I didn't say anything! )


Bought (not!). Waiting till next paycheque.


----------



## I like music (Nov 13, 2018)

Got a teacher. First lesson next week.


----------



## I like music (Jun 28, 2019)

Thread necromancy. At the end of last year I bought a violin on a whim. And I started getting lessons (and started this thread).

I actually ended up not practising for months and stored the violin away, but have spent the last few months being really committed to it. And I'm so happy to say that earlier this morning I managed to get a faint, somewhat inconsistent, vibrato!!!!

My teacher has not been teaching me vibrato (with good reason, as there's lots and lots and lots of basics to learn before I have any business even trying vibrato_)_. However, just out of curiosity, I have spent weeks and weeks (hours a day) privately trying to produce even one second of vibrato, and it felt like the most impossible movement to do. *But this morning ... HOLY SHIT, it just happened, without much effort. I was almost in tears. The piece I've been learning with my teacher (to help with some bowing technique) now sounds infinitely infinitely better. ****@£[email protected]$£^%$^$^$%*


----------



## Rob (Jun 28, 2019)

I like music said:


> Thread necromancy. At the end of last year I bought a violin on a whim. And I started getting lessons (and started this thread).
> 
> I actually ended up not practising for months and stored the violin away, but have spent the last few months being really committed to it. And I'm so happy to say that earlier this morning I managed to get a faint, somewhat inconsistent, vibrato!!!!
> 
> My teacher has not been teaching me vibrato (with good reason, as there's lots and lots and lots of basics to learn before I have any business even trying vibrato_)_. However, just out of curiosity, I have spent weeks and weeks (hours a day) privately trying to produce even one second of vibrato, and it felt like the most impossible movement to do. *But this morning ... HOLY SHIT, it just happened, without much effort. I was almost in tears. The piece I've been learning with my teacher (to help with some bowing technique) now sounds infinitely infinitely better. ****@£[email protected]$£^%$^$^$%*


How I understand this... I bought a violin as well years ago, with the main intent to better understand the instrument, but also to learn to at least produce a nice long note. Vibrato was the reason why after a couple of months trying I eventually gave up... there was no way I could do that movement. I never regretted having a violin though, it's such a beautiful instrument just to have around...


----------



## I like music (Jun 28, 2019)

Rob said:


> How I understand this... I bought a violin as well years ago, with the main intent to better understand the instrument, but also to learn to at least produce a nice long note. Vibrato was the reason why after a couple of months trying I eventually gave up... there was no way I could do that movement. I never regretted having a violin though, it's such a beautiful instrument just to have around...



Yes it is. I'm comfortably in my 30s, and never had the opportunity to play an instrument before. So I was scared that I picked the violin, as it seems like it really is unforgiving at the start (I imagine the same is true of a lot of other instruments, to be fair). Really enjoying it. I don't suppose I'll have enough hours in my life to get 'good' at it, but as long as I can play some basic stuff and produce a nice _tone_ (and also, like you said, learn more about the instrument for the orchestra) I'll be a happy chappy.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Jun 28, 2019)

I like music said:


> Thread necromancy.
> I actually ended up not practising for months and stored the violin away, but have spent the last few months being really committed to it. And I'm so happy to say that earlier this morning I managed to get a faint, somewhat inconsistent, vibrato!!!!
> 
> My teacher has not been teaching me vibrato (with good reason, as there's lots and lots and lots of basics to learn before I have any business even trying vibrato_)_. However, just out of curiosity, I have spent weeks and weeks (hours a day) privately trying to produce even one second of vibrato, and it felt like the most impossible movement to do. *But this morning ... HOLY SHIT, it just happened, without much effort. I was almost in tears. The piece I've been learning with my teacher (to help with some bowing technique) now sounds infinitely infinitely better. ****@£[email protected]$£^%$^$^$%*


Good for you! I play quite a few instruments (many not very well!) and decided to try the violin several months ago. I thought that vibrato didn't look that hard and that I'd be able to do it after some practice, but holy crap that's a difficult motion to do! Way harder than it looks. Props to you!


----------



## I like music (Jun 28, 2019)

ReelToLogic said:


> Good for you! I play quite a few instruments (many not very well!) and decided to try the violin several months ago. I thought that vibrato didn't look that hard and that I'd be able to do it after some practice, but holy crap that's a difficult motion to do! Way harder than it looks. Props to you!



I didn't say it sounded good  but for now, I'll take the win. Thanks!

Are you continuing with the violin?


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jun 28, 2019)

I have a violin, viola and cello and can't play a single note with a bow. What I _can_ do however is work out the feasibility of multiple stops by placing my fingers on the finger board and trying them - as a result I have never written a multiple stop that can't be done....that's what you could learn from your violin @I like music, if the lessons don't work out.


----------



## I like music (Jun 28, 2019)

mikeh-375 said:


> I have a violin, viola and cello and can't play a single note with a bow. What I _can_ do however is work out the feasibility of multiple stops by placing my fingers on the finger board and trying them - as a result I have never written a multiple stop that can't be done....that's what you could learn from your violin @I like music, if the lessons don't work out.



That's really helpful to know! As it happens, my music will almost certainly never be played by a live player so its probably not a problem if I'm messing up my double-stops! However, yes, I can see the value of just having these instruments around even if you don't intend to play them (and I've learned a ton about violin writing even as a beginner learning to play).

Lessons are so far working out so hopefully it is something I'll progress into my later years for when the armageddon hits, we all lose electricity, and VSTs become a thing of the past :D


----------



## ptram (Jun 28, 2019)

The first time I had my new violin in my hands, I broke the first string after ten minutes.

Now, after some study, I can play wonderful aleatoric microtonal pieces on it!

Paolo


----------



## Zero&One (Jun 28, 2019)

What a great thread! Props to you for soldiering on with it, you'll not regret it.

Reminds me of when I started on the guitar many many years ago. Playing the first note without buzz/fretting out. Playing my first Am chord. Then pinch harmonics. Sweep picking. It never ends.
There's so many fist pump moments I'm a tad jealous of your journey. Just remember them when things are crap 

BTW, how did/does the wife find the violin?


----------



## I like music (Jun 28, 2019)

ptram said:


> The first time I had my new violin in my hands, I broke the first string after ten minutes.
> 
> Now, after some study, I can play wonderful aleatoric microtonal pieces on it!
> 
> Paolo



Haha. I nearly snapped my shoulder with the sheer tension I used to have in it. I initially couldn't believe a violinist could play for more than 2 minutes without sheer muscle fatigue. That problem has disappeared, but other ones have now appeared!


James H said:


> What a great thread! Props to you for soldiering on with it, you'll not regret it.
> 
> Reminds me of when I started on the guitar many many years ago. Playing the first note without buzz/fretting out. Playing my first Am chord. Then pinch harmonics. Sweep picking. It never ends.
> There's so many fist pump moments I'm a tad jealous of your journey. Just remember them when things are crap
> ...



My wife and kids squirm every time I pick it up. No kidding, my 3 year old actually says "please stop it" as soon as I pick the violin up. I'm thinking of recording myself periodically so that I can measure my progress that way.


----------



## David Cuny (Jun 28, 2019)

Congratulations! 

I started this month with every intention of working on my vibrato, but the house got cleaned up for a birthday party, and instruments got packed up.

So it's a good reminder for me to start working on the same thing myself.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 28, 2019)

Before you get into bowing, positions, scales and all that could you please sample yourself flossing with?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jun 28, 2019)

I like music said:


> Thread necromancy. At the end of last year I bought a violin on a whim. And I started getting lessons (and started this thread).
> 
> I actually ended up not practising for months and stored the violin away, but have spent the last few months being really committed to it. And I'm so happy to say that earlier this morning I managed to get a faint, somewhat inconsistent, vibrato!!!!
> 
> My teacher has not been teaching me vibrato (with good reason, as there's lots and lots and lots of basics to learn before I have any business even trying vibrato_)_. However, just out of curiosity, I have spent weeks and weeks (hours a day) privately trying to produce even one second of vibrato, and it felt like the most impossible movement to do. *But this morning ... HOLY SHIT, it just happened, without much effort. I was almost in tears. The piece I've been learning with my teacher (to help with some bowing technique) now sounds infinitely infinitely better. ****@£[email protected]$£^%$^$^$%*


Nice! This past week I just got my hands on a beginner's clarinet, a couple thin reeds, and I've been blowing into it and making noises that are beginning to resemble notes. Sad slumping notes that sometimes turn into goose honks.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 28, 2019)

I played as a kid and in high school orchestra. I got the most improved musician award for switching to the viola. Less screechy.

I bought a Mendini starter violin a few months ago. Horrible instrument, but I pick it up and start sawing away here and there. I recorded a part on it. Pitch correction software is awesome.


----------



## I like music (Jun 29, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Nice! This past week I just got my hands on a beginner's clarinet, a couple thin reeds, and I've been blowing into it and making noises that are beginning to resemble notes. Sad slumping notes that sometimes turn into goose honks.



I think GAS applies to real instruments too. I _really_ want to try the French Horn. I hear the reeds are particularly difficult due to the pressure on the mouth. Is this really the case? Why do instruments have to be so uncomfortable?



NYC Composer said:


> I played as a kid and in high school orchestra. I got the most improved musician award for switching to the viola. Less screechy.
> 
> I bought a Mendini starter violin a few months ago. Horrible instrument, but I pick it up and start sawing away here and there. I recorded a part on it. Pitch correction software is awesome.



If the pitch correction software can correct more than a semitone them I'd be interested in the name of the software 

My violin is a starter/basic one. Can a beginner tell the difference between a starter violin vs a decent one, you reckon? I'm looking forward to improving sufficiently where it would be better for me to switch up to a better instrument, but I don't know what time that is.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 29, 2019)

My rental violins and violas from when I was a kid were better than this piece of crap. I think it would be EASIER to get a decent tone from a better instrument, but I think it would be wasted on me at this point.

Still, I like trying. I can squeak out a little bluegrass. I’m a genius with open fifths.


----------



## David Cuny (Jun 29, 2019)

I like music said:


> I think GAS applies to real instruments too. I _really_ want to try the French Horn. I hear the reeds are particularly difficult due to the pressure on the mouth. Is this really the case? Why do instruments have to be so uncomfortable?


Well, since "GAS" originally meant "Guitar Acquisition Syndrome", yes. 

Instead of French Horn, perhaps you mean one of the double reeds, such as Oboe or English Horn? The French Horn is a horn with a mouthpiece, so it has no reed.

And yes, reeds are finicky, and the professional learns how to make their own, and always searching for the "perfect" reed.

That doesn't mean the French Horn is easy - I've read that it's notoriously difficult to play because you're constantly playing "by ear" to keep it on pitch.

Still, if you've got the money, you might rent an instrument for a month and find out for yourself.


----------



## ptram (Jun 29, 2019)

I like music said:


> I hear the reeds are particularly difficult due to the pressure on the mouth. Is this really the case? Why do instruments have to be so uncomfortable?


The French Horn has no reed, but a cup-shaped mouthpiece where you tear to shreds your lips.

While I find the sax reed quite uncomfortable, due to the very high pressure required, I also find the clarinet much easier. It can sound with a minimal amount of pressure. And even finding the right intonation and the right sound seems easier to me.

Recorders are the least uncomfortable instruments I know. Little air required, no odd positions, no keys to press for most models. But I also feel good with electric bass guitars, were I find less torsion is needed to the left hand compared to guitar. However, the first days can be troubling for your fingers.

Paolo


----------



## I like music (Jun 29, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> My rental violins and violas from when I was a kid were better than this piece of crap. I think it would be EASIER to get a decent tone from a better instrument, but I think it would be wasted on me at this point.
> 
> Still, I like trying. I can squeak out a little bluegrass. I’m a genius with open fifths.



Definitely going to buy a better violin soon. Basically, for the price of a sample library I could get a much better instrument to practice on. Must keep that in mind.


----------



## I like music (Jun 29, 2019)

David Cuny said:


> Well, since "GAS" originally meant "Guitar Acquisition Syndrome", yes.
> 
> Instead of French Horn, perhaps you mean one of the double reeds, such as Oboe or English Horn? The French Horn is a horn with a mouthpiece, so it has no reed.
> 
> ...



Ah yes, I know horns don't have reeds. I was jumping around the orchestra in my mind. When I see reed instruments play, it makes my head hurt. Looks like their eyes are about to pop out or something!



David Cuny said:


> Well, since "GAS" originally meant "Guitar Acquisition Syndrome", yes.
> 
> Instead of French Horn, perhaps you mean one of the double reeds, such as Oboe or English Horn? The French Horn is a horn with a mouthpiece, so it has no reed.
> 
> ...



Yep, oboe was precisely what I meant. Actually hadn't considered renting a horn for a bit. Interesting!!!


----------



## David Cuny (Jun 29, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> I played as a kid and in high school orchestra. I got the most improved musician award for switching to the viola. Less screechy.
> 
> I bought a Mendini starter violin a few months ago. Horrible instrument, but I pick it up and start sawing away here and there. I recorded a part on it. Pitch correction software is awesome.


I've actually suggested to people that want to play the violin that they check out the viola first. A bit larger (depending on what size you've got), but more mellow and less screechy.

The real trick is to be able to find a beater instrument that's good enough to play, but cheap enough to leave lying around for when you need it.

I got a $35 viola-shaped object off Craigslist that appears to be made of some sort of pressboard and covered with a plastic wood-grain wrap. But it's good enough to practice on, which is what I use it for.

Similarly, at this point the plastic trumpet is held together with zip-ties and superglue.


----------



## I like music (Jun 29, 2019)

David Cuny said:


> I've actually suggested to people that want to play the violin that they check out the viola first. A bit larger (depending on what size you've got), but more mellow and less screechy.
> 
> The real trick is to be able to find a beater instrument that's good enough to play, but cheap enough to leave lying around for when you need it.
> 
> ...



Hah. My violin was around $100 if I recall properly. With kids around the house, I don't want anything more expensive lying around. I found that I practised much more if I had the violin _out_ of its case all the time, even though this way there was a greater risk of it getting damaged. 

Do you guys know of any posters on these forums that are serious/seasoned violinists? Would be great to connect with them!


----------



## WaveRider (Jun 29, 2019)

FinGael said:


> I "played" trumpet for the first time today (bought an old (and cheap) one a while ago). Have never before played or even tested any brass instruments...



Oh man, my dad was a trumpet player and made it look easy. I swear I picked that thing up a million times when I was a kid and could never make heads or tails of it. Always wound up hypervenalated and with sore lips.

I have mad respect for brass players.

At least with strings you're not relying on your lungs.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jun 29, 2019)

I like music said:


> Hah. My violin was around $100 if I recall properly. With kids around the house, I don't want anything more expensive lying around. I found that I practised much more if I had the violin _out_ of its case all the time, even though this way there was a greater risk of it getting damaged.
> 
> Do you guys know of any posters on these forums that are serious/seasoned violinists? Would be great to connect with them!


@I like music PM me and I will help if I can.


----------



## I like music (Jun 29, 2019)

PaulBrimstone said:


> @I like music PM me and I will help if I can.



I definitely will!!! Thanks


----------

